# Recommended Lube for Combustion blower?



## QuadSantaFe (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I'm cleaning me Quadrafire Santa Fe for the season and have already cleaned the combustion blower as well as the blower that distributes heat into the house.  Is there a recommended lube that I should apply to these things to keep them running smooth for a while to come?

Thanks!


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello

The Pellet Stove Master uses Pellet Stove Oil which is ligh machine oil like 3-1 oil in the special 2" needle applicator. It is long and thin to get all the way in! LOL

See pics

PS. What is better than 1 Quad Santa Fe?
Answer 2 Quad Santa Fes!
When cousins are 2 of a kind! See last pic


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 5, 2014)

Anderol 465.


----------



## Arti (Jun 5, 2014)

I use 2 Stroke Motor Oil.. I thought about it and concluded that it is a fairly heavy oil viscosity wise and able to handle high temperatures. I'm not endorsing any brand but synthetic 2 stroke oil is readily available, of good quality and affordable. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 5, 2014)

Those are sealed bearings so you're peeing in the wind by putting lube at them.  Just attracting more ash is about the only accomplishment.


----------



## john193 (Jun 6, 2014)

^ This.  No need to overthink it!


----------



## vinny11950 (Jun 6, 2014)

i am not so sure sealed bearings stay sealed for too long.  it is not far fetched to imagine the seals to become worn and cracked and begin to fail, in which case permitting lubricants to be added.

i use Wurth HHS 2000.  goes on very light to get into tight places and then it dries to a grease like viscosity.


----------



## Arti (Jun 6, 2014)

vinny11950 said:


> i am not so sure sealed bearings stay sealed for too long.  it is not far fetched to imagine the seals to become worn and cracked and begin to fail, in which case permitting lubricants to be added.
> 
> i use Wurth HHS 2000.  goes on very light to get into tight places and then it dries to a grease like viscosity.



I haven't heard of that product before.  Looks like it would be perfect for use in a pellet stove.


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 7, 2014)

Sealed bearings sealed for life,but can be repacked if you carefully pry out seals or buy a sealed brg. vacuum packer.Bushings should be cleaned/oiled,same as auger bushings,they do not tell you this in owners manual as they want you to have stove serviced by "a professional".Anderol is the choice of hvac people for bushing motors for years.If in a bind oil in a sealed brg may extend its life.


----------



## Roadstar (Jun 7, 2014)

I use Zoom-Spout Lubricating Oil (ZS75A) distributed by Norvey, Inc of Santa Ana, CA.
The individual that use to service my stove when I first bought it used it.
I found it a the local hardware store. The bottle and the fixed spout is 7" long.
There is also a retractable 7" spout inside the fixed spout.

My convection blower has sealed bearings and when they have gone out I have had no luck getting any more use out of it by oiling the bearings.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HACY3Y/?tag=hearthamazon-20

I don't believe I paid $24.40 for one bottle. That's a bit steep.


----------



## chamas (Jun 17, 2014)

chickenman said:


> Silicone spray, can't beat it.


Silicone spray, sprayed into the oil ports of the combustion blower motor? Using the red straw? First I've heard of this. How long have you been doing this?


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 19, 2014)

Never heard of silicon in a blower bushing,would not chance it,will stick to anderol.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't even try to lube sealed bearings but when I do my annuals on my own stoves I clean the fan blades and housing then coat with spray graphite , I think it helps keep the soot from sticking to the blades as bad and it does make the next annual cleaning easier


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 19, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> I don't even try to lube sealed bearings but when I do my annuals on my own stoves I clean the fan blades and housing then coat with spray graphite , I think it helps keep the soot from sticking to the blades as bad and it does make the next annual cleaning easier


 Agree with you on bearings,bushings are another deal.Used to use graphite on blades and in hopper,switched over to moly,I think it works better.As a test I have been spraying the integra fire pot with moly,inside and out,stays cleaner(in the holes) much longer,and easier to clean.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 19, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Agree with you on bearings,bushings are another deal.Used to use graphite on blades and in hopper,switched over to moly,I think it works better.As a test I have been spraying the integra fire pot with moly,inside and out,stays cleaner(in the holes) much longer,and easier to clean.


 

I tried the moly on auger tubes haven't done so on the exhaust blower, might just give it a shot after next season , already have the stove prepped for the fall now so will have to wait a year


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 19, 2014)

stoveguy2esw said:


> I tried the moly on auger tubes haven't done so on the exhaust blower, might just give it a shot after next season , already have the stove prepped for the fall now so will have to wait a year


 Have been using on auger also,just forgot.Also spray the auger bushings.Had fires last two nights,looks like one tonight.My off season is august,already got new gaskets for glass(never been done) and door(been done once).


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 19, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Have been using on auger also,just forgot.Also spray the auger bushings.Had fires last two nights,looks like one tonight.My off season is august,already got new gaskets for glass(never been done) and door(been done once).


 

gawd, its like 92F here right now. was blazin hot at "iron mikes ironwerks" today (my shop at the plant) was a day of welding for me today we had a run of stoves come in where one of the brick retainers was a bit low turned out to be a jig problem its fixed now , but had to cut old one out with plasma grind out the residual weld measure out (didn't have the jig) and reweld then brick it to make sure it was placed properly.

I did a little sweatin today in my shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    hope the pic shows


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice shop.I worked in 2 auto shops back when I lived in maryland that were air conditioned.I tell people that here in montana and they think I am lying!


----------



## Arti (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice workshop. Looks like lots of room to work in.


----------

